# Road Bike the Black Hills



## jhuyser (Dec 6, 2005)

I will be vacationing in the black hills this summer and would like to go for a 4-5 hour ride in the black hills. Any recommended routes? Websites etc? to get information on hard surface trails or routes?


Thanks

Jake


----------



## jasperj (Dec 11, 2006)

I was there a few summers ago, and biked one-way from Kadoka to a campground in the Badlands, by way of Mount Rushmore. The ride up to Mount Rushmore is a great climb, and beautiful, as is going down the other side. The trouble is, there's lots of traffic in the summer, including lots of people inexperienced in driving RVs. Unfortunately, I can't really remember much more about my route, but if you take a look on a map, there aren't a whole lot of choices. It's beautiful country out there.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

jhuyser said:


> I will be vacationing in the black hills this summer and would like to go for a 4-5 hour ride in the black hills. Any recommended routes? Websites etc? to get information on hard surface trails or routes?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Jake,

See my ride report in the Commuting and Touring Forum under the Photo Posts sticky post. It's the first one in the Midwest section. In addition to that one. I also biked the Badlands park road and from the KOA to Wind Cave.

I put the ride report route on Bikely, here: http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Black-Hills-Photo-Meta-Data-Experiment

Scot


----------



## kg1 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Riding the Black Hills*

I went out there a few years ago with a friend and we had a wonderful time. We rode through Custer State Park where the buffalo roam. There is a ton of wildlife in the area (deer, turkey, sheep, etc.) and it all seems completely surprised to see a human on a bike. We were there in April and I remember climbing through the Needles Highway in about two inches of wet snow. The real benefit was that they closed the roads and we had them all to ourselves, and the snow was wet enough that traction wasn't an issue. If you will be there during the summer and traffic, I would suggest getting an early start so you can see the wildlife before the cars chase the animals into the brush and riding the Needles Highway.

There is also a canyon near by where the Harley rider congregate -- I think it is called Spearfish Canyon. We rode that canyon as it follows a river. It was a beautiful ride, and the hills were much more gentle than you'll find in the Black Hills themselves.

One last thing, there is a trail called the Mickelson Trail, or something like that. Road bike tiers (23's) are really too skinny for the trail, though we probably got a 20-mile trip in on ours, but if you want to stay out of traffic and have a beautiful ride, I would seriously consider that trail on a mountain bike.

Have fun, and the climbing is terrific if that's what you're after and you live in the midwest where 600' hills are given the prefix Mt.

kg1


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

jhuyser said:


> I will be vacationing in the black hills this summer and would like to go for a 4-5 hour ride in the black hills. Any recommended routes? Websites etc? to get information on hard surface trails or routes?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Jake,

I had some server trouble with my e-mail account. I responded to your questions via Private Message in RBR. So if you have not seen it already, click the PM link at the top of this page.

Scot


----------



## jakebud (Jan 5, 2006)

Jake

I lived up there from 92-96, stationed at Ellsworth AFB. The road riding in the area is simply superb. I have a couple of real favorites I think you would like

1) Start in Spearfish and ride up Spearfish Canyon, all the way to the top of O'Neil Pass. That is a 32 mile climb, with a very gentle grade save for the last couple of miles. The descent is superb, as is the scenery. If you want a tad more climbing, instead of turning towards Spearfish at Cheyenne Crossing on the way down, head towards Deadwood and do Aztec Hill. Its not more than a mile and change, but a great climb. If you need lunch, try an Indian taco in the small store/restaurant at Cheyenne Crossing.

2) Start at Reptile Gardens on Highway 16 south of Rapid City, and head east on the Hart Ranch Road. Take Highway 79 south to Hermosa. Its a four lane, great shoulder, but not much traffic. Just south of Hermosa, turn west on SD 40 and head towards Custer. Go about 10 miles west and when you hit the Iron Mountain Road, just short of the entrance to Custer State Park, turn. The Iron Mountain Road heads towards Keystone, and has some of the best scenery anywhere. There are tunnels that frame Rushmore, and the pig tail bridges on the descent in to Keystone is beyond magnificent. Out of Keystone, head up the the 16A hill, and then pick up Highway 16, back towards Rapid, and you will get to Reptile Gardens. 

If you want, drop me a note at [email protected]. I have a bud that lives up there, he builds superb steel framesm, and has some more beautiful rides we can tell you about.

Hope to hear from you!

SPIKE


----------



## ScienceGuy (May 4, 2002)

*Nailed it*

Spike really nailed it.

I live on the eastern side of the state and make a trip or two to the Black Hills every year. Great riding, both road and mountain. Talk to Tim at Acme bikes in Rapid City if you want some local knowledge or would like to join a group ride.

If you're into single track, try Old Baldy trail just south of Spearfish.

Also, try eating at Cheyenne Crossing. It's just that, a crossing with a small cafe, but really good food.

Mark



jakebud said:


> Jake
> 
> I lived up there from 92-96, stationed at Ellsworth AFB. The road riding in the area is simply superb. I have a couple of real favorites I think you would like
> 
> ...


----------



## jakebud (Jan 5, 2006)

In my second suggested ride above, I meant to say SD Highway 36, not Highway 40. They are really close to each other in Hermosa, with 36 being just south of 40. If you were to ride 40, it goes directly to Keystone, in about 12 miles or so. Riding on 40 will have you climb what is I think the most disgusting climb in the Black Hills. Just outside of Hayward, you will find a nice 2/3 mile of 15%. I have done it all of once, and it was slightly less than fun!

SPIKE


----------

